# INDOOR LIVE STEAM



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

HAD to play steam indoors,a foot and a half of snow in the backyard no track visible ,that made me do it!

Not expensive at all,slight improvement makes for really good runners,just be prepaired to have a rag handy or immediate expulsion will follow! (perseption of fun does not count)

Manfred


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

I am with you. Winter is set in here, and I don't even have outdoor track yet. I just "finished" a ruby except for a new Gas tank I'm waiting on. (the old one had bad threads)







So my only recourse will be to run on our Christmas tree track. I simply can't wait until spring. I took some heat on another post for running live steam indoors,







but I think you understand the dellema. Our tree is fake and the branches are 30" above the track. So I'm going to take my chances at least for one run or two to tide me over until spring. Besides I did pay our home insurance.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Randy! 
Know you from the Mamod Forum,agree its hard to quit playing in winter but there is always a way.My 1rst indoor g scale run was around the christmas tree(Bmann) and some mts later my wife told me its not christmas anymore so i had to pack up and set up things in the basement,worked well till that live steam come along and set off the smoke detectors in the house ,that was it for the indoor runs so i moved into the yard and got carried away setting up tracks and got yelled at while removing some shrubs (looked like weeds to me) Well this time there was no moving somewhere else so i had to stand my ground. waiting till spring or till the snow is gone whichever comes first to continue my RRempire! 

Cheers,Manfred


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi Manfred,
I think you may have me confused with another Randy. I have not been on the Mamond forum. But I'm pleased to meet you. I certainly feel your winter blues. Once I do develop some right of way in our yard I will also be building a plow in preparation for winter. A live steam rotary just sounds too cool to pass up. Fortunately we don't have any good plant's in the yard that I'll get reprimanded for pulling. That is a tough place to be in. Do you have any auxiliary machinery that you run with your tractors? I got to see a pretty large unit in Hawaii that was used in the sugar cane field. (Just had a honeymoon in May) They are impressive machines. This one had a large spool on the bottom that was used to pull the plow through the field to the tractor.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy
Winter is no excuse for not being able to fire a live steam engine outside:









Some times it helps.... 










Cold and windy on the eastern shore of NJ 










Butane, alcohol and coal all can make the winter an interesting experience


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I've got my Live Steam, OO scale Mallard up on a block and run her regularly in the basement. Been trying to sort out the electrical short when I put her down on the rails. She runs just fine 'jacked up', though, I do keep the rpm way down so I don't do any damage. Have the cover off, too, and it is neat to watch how the valve gear/throttle work.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi Charles, Believe me, I would *much* rather run outside, but I don't have any track out side yet and this is not the time of year to try and build it. Especially on the hill I live on. Half of it will end up being tressles. Nothing would be cooler than pushing a plow through the snow. I will just have to be content with a few well monitored runs indoors this winter until I can start some outside work. Your photos look very enticing, and the cold weather seems to do wonders for the steam plumes too!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy
Quite so...big plumes and cold go together:










Even for our steam boats


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles,

Love that first picture! I get decent plumes down in the basement with the normally 62 degree temperatures..


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I"ve run both of my live steamers outside. One youTube movie of my Shay. Look under gunjeep444 on youTube.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTT7tuDe8g8

Now with rc!

Mamod!


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Looking good Manfred !


----------



## dampfmaschinenjoe1967 (Dec 21, 2010)

Das ist ein gelungener Umbau ! 

Translation : That´s a fine modification 


cheers Joe


----------

